# which brand is better: Yankee Candle or B&B?



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

So i had this discussion earlier with a GF of mine. And hey u know she won cuz women always are right. Right? Lol any ways i my self have always been a yankee candle type of guy. But she insisted Bath and body works halloween/ fall candles smelled better and were better quality ? I would like to know what are the best top 3 products for strong smell, burning time and all around best.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know but for me they have to be made of soy. If not, i will not buy them.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

B & B works, and yes women are always right! LOL Really , I don't think it matters as long as they smell good to me. But these 2 are in the top 3. We have a local store that is called DJ's Candles and they are in my top 3. And when mine get to the bottom i throw them on to a candle warmer and use it till it's all gone.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

kingcoop80 said:


> So i had this discussion earlier with a GF of mine. And hey u know she won cuz women always are right. Right? Lol any ways i my self have always been a yankee candle type of guy. But she insisted Bath and body works halloween/ fall candles smelled better and were better quality ? I would like to know what are the best top 3 products for strong smell, burning time and all around best.


I'm a woman and can easily say women are not always right. In this case, I think it's personal preference.
I'm a big candle person so I'm constantly buying stuff from both Yankee and B&BW.
Yankee candles smell great and I think they burn well also. Bath&BW candles also can smell great, but I don't think the 3 wick candles burn well at all.
Everytime I've bought a large candle from them, it ends up burning unevenly so that one side melts faster then the other and it's a pain to try to correct.
I've stuck to the smaller sized candles that only have one wick to avoid this problem. The big candles are supposed to last from 35-40 hours, the next smallest 20-30 hours, and the smallest 10-15 hours.
My three favorite scents they offer have been Apple Crumble (it's very good for fall - warm, sweet, and comforting)
Cinnamon Sugared Donut also is very accurate - sweet, sugary, and smells good enough to eat.
They have a new one that's probably limited edition but if you like the smell of baked bread - French Baguette is heavenly. Smells just like when you've got a fresh loaf of bread in the oven.
Spiced Cider and Frosted Cupcake also deserve a mention as they are delicious smelling.
I really like a lot of their food related scents, but when it comes to outdoorsy scents, I think they missed the mark. Only personal opinion of course. The only way to know for sure is to stop in and smell some for yourself to see if you even like any of their scents.
Overall, when I suggest a good candle - it's Yankee for their even burning quality and variety of scents.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do like Yankee Candle more due to the variety they offer and I have a few favorites. I do enjoy the Pumpkin Spice candle that B&B had a few years ago. Since they switched over they no longer seem to carry that scent anymore. It was one of my favorites from them.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Most of Bath & Body Works' candles have an underlying perfumey scent to them that gives me a headache. I seem to have inherited my mother's sensitive allergies to strong scents. The only B&B candles I've really ever liked are the food-themed ones - and even those sometimes are way off the mark, in my opinion. I actually prefer their foaming hand soaps over the candles.

Yankee, on the other hand, I've always loved. I sometimes drag my husband to the mall JUST to go into the Yankee store and sniff candles. I love their varieties, and MOST of the time, their scents are right on the mark. Pumpkin Buttercream is my absolute favorite, followed by Apple Pumpkin. I also adore Mountain Lodge, which smells just the way I remember my grandfather smelling. I smell that candle and I see a face that I haven't seen in 23 years. ♥

That said, however, I think both brands are outrageously overpriced. I'm poor. So I indulge in sniffing the candles at Yankee - and go to Wal-mart or Michael's and buy their candles for 1/5 of the price. Michael's Pumpkin Spice, Cinnamon Roll, and Apple Cinnamon are all very nice fall scents, and I LOVE Wal-mart's Hazelnut Cream and Pecan Pie. I could buy one of each of these scents and spend the amount of money I would for a single large Yankee Candle - a little less, actually.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I like Yankee scents but I don't think they last very long. I rarely buy them anymore because of that. 

B&bw has really good candles. I can use them over and over and still get scent from them. I am using the one called leaves now. They have a couple of pumpkin ones that I want to try. 

Have you tried Scentsy? They smell sooo good. Scent seems to last quite a while too. They don't have candles just scent cubes for warmers but they are good. Not to mention they have some really cute Halloween warmers!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmmm...good question!

YC are great- but very expensive, if bought at full price. Their accessories are very cute.

BBW are great, and slightly cheaper. You can get 2 large candles for $20 if you watch their sales, and they always have a 20% off coupon floating around.
BBw scents are delish!

My only fault is that their candles seem to pool wax alot and sometimes drown the wicks and the candle goes out. It isn't a terrible problem, but it does happen.

Yankee has a larger range, but I don't like alot of their candle scents. I almost always LOVE BBW scents.

So there you are!


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Definitely Yankee Candle!
So many choices and I find they provide excellent lasting effects


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2012)

Walmart has a GREAT line of fall wax cubes that smell alot like BBW and Yankee scents, at $2 a pop. They smell great and have Candied Apple, Pumpkin Pie, Campfire, etc. Go get some and you will not be disappointed! I have been in 2 Walmarts and they are in the candle section and in a fall display by the front of the store. GO! NOW!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i love yankee candles

never tried B&B ones

the walmart ones are hit and miss - the apple one smells good and will 'stink up' (as hubby says) the whole house, but I the other ones ive tried i either didn't like once they were lit, or they didnt 'stink up' enough LOLOL

the febreeze candles i buy all the time and they smell really good to me


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I agree about the cubes from walmart. They are good. I think they are a lot better than the candles. I have been using something apple...maybe apple crisp. It smells so good.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

B&BW candles give me a headache for some reason. Yankee Candles are good but I only buy if there's a good sale. I actually prefer a local company called Morenci candles. They have wonderful fragrance, low smoke, and they burn up completely.


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

My vote is for Yankee Candle hands down! The B&BW food scents are alright if you're into that sort of thing (I don't buy foodie candles) but the "natural" scents for their candles are atrocious. I love B&BW body spray and bubble bath scents but they missed the mark on replicating clean/woodsy smells for their candles. Now if only they would bring back their Magnolia scents...


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm a B&BW guy. 

Yankees are all WAY too sweet smelling for my wife and especially me. Plus, they want WAY too much for them. Not even close to being worth that price.

When B&BW has a sale, there is much greater value, IMO.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

What about Warm Glow candle co? That place is amazing!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I have to say YC candles are the best, for burning and for smell. Yes they are costly, so that's why I only buy when they are buy one get one free. Right now until midnight online they are having that sale. It's BOGO on large jars & tumblers only. Enter FREEJAR as the promo code. It's actually not that expensive when you do it that way. We usually buy 3 lrg and get 3 free so that's 6 lrg candles for 75 bucks which breaks down to 12.50 a candle. We did this last year at the same time and still have some left. Plus it's only $5 dollar flat shipping for orders under a $100.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

I buy soy wax, fragrance and wicks from Brambleberry.com and make my own candles. It's easy to do and they have a lot of fragrances to choose from.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

stormygirl84 said:


> Most of Bath & Body Works' candles have an underlying perfumey scent to them that gives me a headache. I seem to have inherited my mother's sensitive allergies to strong scents. The only B&B candles I've really ever liked are the food-themed ones - and even those sometimes are way off the mark, in my opinion. I actually prefer their foaming hand soaps over the candles.



I can't handle strong/perfume-y scents either, they give me nasty headaches and so do a lot of scents where they are trying to mimic food or something else natural but they are really fake-smelling. However I prefer Bath and Body Works candles over the Yankee Candles ones. I just have to stick to the food type scents or the more "nature" scented types of fall ones, those are usually ok. If they have perfume-y qualities though, forget it. Some other brands of candles or air fresheners tend to be more perfume-y or their fall scents smell more fake and those tend to bother me more.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Autumn Day (formerly known as Fig & Acorn) from B&BW is the BOMB.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm glad I found this thread.I never owned a BBW candle,but i am curious if they are good quality.My sis loves them.I do love Yankee Candle..I love that they fill up the house sense that's why I buy them.Every few days i scrape the sides of my jars after its been lit for a while to make sure i burn all of it! leftovers from my tealights go into my tart warmers
I've tried the wax cubes thingy's from Partylite.They smell good for about the first hour and after that it smells horrid..very smoky smelling.Their votives & tealights are good.loved them since the wax doesn't burn your skin if you get it on you.(thats all i used when my son was walking and curious)They are on the pricey side.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm a Yankee Candle gal. LOVE them. I also really do love the Better Homes & Gardens wax cubes at Walmart. The scents are amazing and really work through the whole house. I have Fall Leaves in right now.. Smells like a fall morning walk through a wood covered in crisp leaves. Perfect!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

GhostTown said:


> Autumn Day (formerly known as Fig & Acorn) from B&BW is the BOMB.


Agree. I burn that, leaves (my fave) and fireside marshmallow. Hello camping scents  As much as I love Yankee, I've been getting better scent throw from BBW.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Yum, I love Leaves.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm very partial to Yankee candles. They have large variety to choose from and they're also the first candle store I ever walked into. I was in pure heaven and that was the start to my candle addiction. So, for me the choice was simple  Plus, I can't think of a single candle that rivals Yankee's Witche's Brew on Halloween night


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love Yankee candle. It's like a ritual for me. I love to get the catalogs. My daughter and i scratch and sniff all of the pages and then go to the store. I can remember the very first one I bought in 2002! I have Bath and Body works and I like them but they don't feel special to me. I will agree the Better homes and gardens scent bricks at Wal Mart are pretty amazing. Last forever and are cheap. If you're a wax melter person these are great. I'm a good ole Yankee candle girl myself!


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

I'm new to the Forum, but saw this thread tonight and wanted to reply. Fall candles in general are a ritual for me. I love seeing which of my old favorites are back and which new scent(s) I will want. I buy both Yankee and B&BW candles. I tend to buy more B&BW candles now because I think they are the better value. The 2 for $20 sale is when I stock up on all my fall faves. Yankee are so expensive now that I can only get them when they are on their "buy one get one" sale. Witches Brew from Yankee is a must for Halloween. I also just purchased a new Fall scent from them called Pumpkin Wreath that smells wonderful! Leaves, from B&BW is my favorite fall scent --hands down. It just reminds me of our annual trip to the apple orchards--fall leaves, apples, cider. 
The one thing I do differently is that I don't burn any of my candles. I use a Candlewarmer Hurricane Lantern Warmer that I purchased on Amazon ( they have their own website too, but are more expensive there). I find that the "throw" from all my candles is so much better since I started using it, and I think they last a bit longer as well. It is not a little hot plate, but an actual hurricane style lamp. It still gives a pretty glow, but no flame and no soot.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Only thing I don't like about Yankee Candle is the "dirty" burn smell (or whatever its called) when its extinguished. Some candles have a clean extinguishing feature. I guess it has to do with the wick?


----------

